# mrbig's training log



## mrbig (Dec 24, 2001)

dec24/01
chest day light
bb bench press: 135-15 wmup, 225-6,265-12, 275-8.
incline bb press: 225-6*2
close grip bb bench press 245-6.
dips 3 45lbs plates 10 reps

*next week reminder go to 315 on bench for 5 on working set*
*reminder nxt wk incline add20lbs*
use same weight for close grip next week 
dips add2.5lbs plate


----------

